# Tim Sylvia thinks his last fight was stopped too early



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> "Refs need to know the fighters. Did he see my fight with Andrei Arlovski – the second one – I got dropped, got up, and KO’d him. The Randy Couture fight I got dropped and fought for twenty five minutes,” Sylvia explained while citing past examples of his ability to overcome in-ring adversity.
> 
> “It was stopped way too early…It was bullsh*t. (And) the sad part is the ref told the promoter and my corner he was sorry because he knew he made a mistake and stopped it a little early.”
> 
> “I still love this sport and always will. I went into the fight with a bum knee and it got worse somehow during the fight so I go in for a MRI sometime this week and might need surgery. We will see. I will never fight at Super Heavyweight again. I fight much better at 265 so from here on out that’s what I am going to fight at.”


http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2011/01...after-upset-loss-to-abe-wager-at-titan-fc-16/

Thoughts?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Ya it was early stoppage for sure, especially for someone that gets his arm broken in like 5 places and bitches about the Stoppage lol.....

But he was getting lit up, and he is pulling a Pulver on his used to be bad ass record...

Its crazy thinking he was considered like top 5 if not top 3 HW's in the world at one point. Now he is getting KOed in seconds by boxers and losing in small organizations....

Crazy, Crazy


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know what to think. One's for sure, the fight was stopped way too early, he didn't even get a chance to get up. Getting that out of shape up is an achievement itself though, having a hungry fighter pounding away on you doesn't make things easier.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought it was an early stoppage for sure. He got dropped but he didn't look out or even really rubber legged. On the other hand he was so badly out of shape that he is obviously mailing in his MMA fights now so it is hard for me to get really outraged for him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2011/01...after-upset-loss-to-abe-wager-at-titan-fc-16/
> 
> Thoughts?


Painful, thats my thought......

What up Xerxes?!?!:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It was stopped early, but it didn't look like Tim "fatty boom boom" Sylvia was going to recover, Abe would have just kept throwing and put him out cold if the ref stayed out.

Abe finishes by Truffle Shuffle.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i think it was stopped to early.

still the guy needs to put down the fork and step away from the buffet.


----------



## quatchi (Jan 17, 2011)

stopped early in the sense that he most definitely wasn't out and he could've absorbed a lot more punishment.

stopped just right in the sense that he has a hard enough time pulling himself off the canvas when somebody isn't punching him in the head repeatedly.

this loss could've been the wake-up call big tim needed to get his UFC belt back, but it looks like he will use the "stopped early" excuse to avoid taking the long look in the mirror he desperately needs.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

> I fight much better at 265 so from here on out that’s what I am going to fight at.


If he actually does that then maybe theres some hope. It would definitely help his image since it seems like everybodies been ripping on his weight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

LMAO

"I fight better at 265 then i do at 311"

NO ******* DUH
At 311 you come in FAT AS ****. You dont come in as a IN SHAPE WALKING MUSCLE 311, YOU COME IN AS A FAT SLOW UNCOORDINATED CANT SEE YOUR OWN WIENER 311. Go back to 265 because atleast then we know you have been running and not just eating.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

He talks like fighting at 310lbs was a tactical choice.

"**** that. I'm gonna fight as 265 from here on. then you'll see."

what a monumental plonker.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> He talks like fighting at 310lbs was a tactical choice.
> 
> "**** that. I'm gonna fight as 265 from here on. then you'll see."
> 
> what a monumental plonker.


Right??

"Well for this fight i decided to come in at 311 pounds and be out of shape. I studied abes tape very carefully and i noticed that he has a problem with guys that are out of shape and uncoordinated. When his opponent tends to gas out in the first round i have noticed that he(abe) leaves alot of openings when he is pushing the pace. So i figured if i came in fat and out of shape, that Abe would push the pace to tire me out and that i will find an opening and capitalize on it. This strategy works good for some fighters but for me i noticed that im just a better fighter when i am not fat and actually train. So i think il stick to that."

:confused05:

Timmi... what will we do with ya.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Exactly.

Plus the whole knee thing.

"I went into the fight with a bum knee and it got worse _somehow _during the fight."

Somehow?... SOMEHOW??!! How about somehow NOT putting 310 pounds of quivering fat on it you stupid feckwit.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It was stopped early but Abe would have just unloaded while Sylvia lay prone on the mat, the way he toppled forward probably gave the impression he was out on his way down.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think he should have stopped eating 50 cheesburgers a day before fighting!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

It looked like he was on a diet of bacon gristle shakes.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

My thoughts? Tim Sylvia is washed up and needs to quit making excuses for his losses. The weight. The bum leg. The quick stoppage. No, Tim. You got beat, plain and simple. Regardless of whether or not you could have eaten ten to fifteen more punches, you weren't getting up.

BEEFCAAAAAAAAKE!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If he has any hope of getting close to his former glory he needs to loose weight. The reason why he was any good is because he was actually in shape. He got whipped cause he's out of shape!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> If he has any hope of getting close to his former glory he needs to loose weight. The reason why he was any good is because he was actually in shape. He got whipped cause he's out of shape!


The reason he was good cuz he was in a div that was weak, and an older Randyvwas able to come right in and take his belt, he was a good fighterbthat rose up more because lack of competion rather than skill....I know he beat AA, but he also got cleaned by like a way over the hill boxer in 9 sec's....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it was a combination of the two actually. He was in shape when fighting in the UFC. Also the division was weak and in two of his last three outings he got taken out by as you said older Randy and Big Nog who was a BJJ ace like Mir!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have never really respected him, it stems from his former team mate while being team mates saying what a bitch Silvia was......Matt Hughs was the person who said this......said Silvia had no respect in his own camp, I think he had "picked" fights, padded roster of opponents in my opinion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've never really known Sylvia to be a big trash talker. However, if Matt Hughes said that it's probably true cause Hughes doesn't usually exaggerate things. As for picked fights, the UFC division was weak at the time that he was champion!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah your right, plus my personal dislike fornhis excuses and what not are affecting my point of view. So Kanto....it's been long enough, when R you gonna drop the whopping ten bucks and join for life??? There are many benefits!?!?:confused02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> I have never really respected him, it stems from his former team mate while being team mates saying what a bitch Silvia was......Matt Hughs was the person who said this......said Silvia had no respect in his own camp, I think he had "picked" fights, padded roster of opponents in my opinion.





kantowrestler said:


> I've never really known Sylvia to be a big trash talker. However, if Matt Hughes said that it's probably true cause Hughes doesn't usually exaggerate things. As for picked fights, the UFC division was weak at the time that he was champion!


Matt Hughes hated Timmay "truffle shuffle" Sylvia, when tim first came into the gym they harassed him until he cried. According to Matt himself in his book.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, amazing considering that Sylvia sold all of his belongings to fight in the Militich camp. That story is ironic though considering that Sylvia was larger then everyone in the Militich camp. As for your question coldcall, I have all of $7 dollars in my bank account right now!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, amazing considering that Sylvia sold all of his belongings to fight in the Militich camp. That story is ironic though considering that Sylvia was larger then everyone in the Militich camp. As for your question coldcall, I have all of $7 dollars in my bank account right now!


U have to do something for me and I will pay to upgrade you! You must come up with this, if u care to.......:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> U have to do something for me and I will pay to upgrade you! You must come up with this, if u care to.......:thumbsup:


Come up with what?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Come up with what?


What you will do for him....god you're frustrating sometimes Kanto

And I believe that is harassment CC.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Come up with what?


He is hinting at a Man Date.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Um, no thanks dude. Honestly that is a little disturbing. That is close to bigalowing!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Some of your most respected i have helped out. I didn't offer to be disrespected, so if you want to stay the way you are cuz can't cough up ten bucks or something interesting then stay bland.....I was trying to help you out some people are inept enough to recognize that offer of kindness....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I honestly wasn't trying to be disrespectful either. Honestly I misinterpreted things a little. Also the ten bucks are honestly not easy to come by for me cause I'm really tight!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I honestly wasn't trying to be disrespectful either. Honestly I misinterpreted things a little. Also the ten bucks are honestly not easy to come by for me cause I'm really tight!


That's why I offerred.....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> That's why I offerred.....


And I'm honestly still a little confused about it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> And I'm honestly still a little confused about it.


I was joking about him hinting at a man date. He is "i think" saying just do something for him like create an avatar or something like that and he will pay to upgrade you. Thought seeing as how this is online it really isnt easy to do something for someone.

Create a thread dedicated to him and talk about all the good things he has done.




coldcall420 said:


> Some of your most respected i have helped out. I didn't offer to be disrespected, so if you want to stay the way you are cuz can't cough up ten bucks or something interesting then stay bland.....I was trying to help you out some people are inept enough to recognize that offer of kindness....


What happened here CC. Im having a hard time understanding this haha. You usually make perfect sense o_0


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I was joking about him hinting at a man date. He is "i think" saying just do something for him like create an avatar or something like that and he will pay to upgrade you. Thought seeing as how this is online it really isnt easy to do something for someone.
> 
> Create a thread dedicated to him and talk about all the good things he has done.
> 
> ...


I was offering to help out someone with 7 bucks and caught the respect of an ingrate. Simply put......I was trying to help kanto out but the offer is of the table. I meant no disrespect in offering to upgrade him to lifetime......:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I honestly wasn't trying to be disrespectful either. Honestly I misinterpreted things a little. Also the ten bucks are honestly not easy to come by for me cause I'm really tight!





kantowrestler said:


> And I'm honestly still a little confused about it.




that's a lot of honesty


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> that's a lot of honesty


while we're all being honest... 


i would... with you right now... :confused05:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> while we're all being honest...
> 
> 
> i would... with you right now... :confused05:


honestly, we just need to create a negative higgs field and bombard them with a stream of higgs anti-bosons.

or just nuke them from orbit! it's the only way to be sure


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

HexRei said:


> or just nuke them from orbit! it's the only way to be sure



Game over man, GAME OVER!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did we go from talking about an out of shape Sylvia to all of this? I was part of the reason we went off track and I'm confused. Whatever, my bad and I'm sorry the offer is off the table!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

WTF is going on in here? lol, is somebody offering to be Kanto's pimp or something? I'm so lost :confused02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL at Tim Sylvia saying he's never fighting at Super Heavyweight again. Douchebag, your OPPONENT MADE 265lbs, made it basically on the nose. YOU simply showed up fat and had the fight changed. 

Also, I'll usurp Kanto's offer if he doesn't want it..>_>

$10 isn't much but Im only 17 and don't have a bank account/paypal.


On that note, I went to see if just by chance the site had a pay by cash option but it says 403 Forbidden every time I hit upgrade. 

Whats good? :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well after getting handled that way I'm not surprised that Sylvia doesn't want to fight superheavyweight again. As I've said if he has any hope of getting close to a shadow of his former self he needs to be in shape. Otherwise he's washed up!


----------



## caulomike (Dec 25, 2010)

That was a good call for the referee. I think Tim cannot recover from that assault.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Knowing Sylvia he's like a zombie. You try to kill him and he just comes right back. He'll be back, he does have that Powerhouse World Promotions title to defend!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

..........


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> What happened here CC. Im having a hard time understanding this haha. You usually make perfect sense o_0





> Originally Posted by *coldcall420*
> _Some of your most respected i have helped out. I didn't offer to be disrespected, so if you want to stay the way you are cuz can't cough up ten bucks or something interesting then stay bland.....I was trying to help you out some people are inept enough to recognize that offer of kindness...._


Sometimes people maike it worth while do them a favor, like Composure....I upgraded him a couple yrs ago he did all my graffix work for almost 2 yrs.....till kryOnicle stole my graphic affection...point is maybe Kanto had something to offer, but that seems to have gone over everyone's head....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't completely understand what you wanted. I'm sometimes socially inept. Next time I'll try to keep an open mind!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

can't two guys express their love for each other?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What love? Brotherly love or **** love? Be specific cause one is ok the other is...!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What love? Brotherly love or **** love? Be specific cause one is ok the other is...!


Love is love, my friend.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, now you are getting into weird territory dude. I'm thankful that he made the offer even though I misunderstood it. If it happened again I would've taken the offer!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tim Sylvia should fight Tank Abbott for the 'Beer & Hot Dogs' championship of the world.

There can be only one!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> can't two guys express their love for each other?


In that case, I love you Hex Rei....

No Kanto Im not gay and neither is Hex, I think your mind is a little too open....LoL...
U guys see that staredown with Silva and Belfort... *chills*


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

No love lost between those two.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

1st time in a sec I have been really pumped to watch the entire card!!!! goin out on this busted leg, I dont give a shit!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this fight would've been more competitive if Todd Duffee had just gone through with it. As for Sylvia's leg excuse, his leg didn't affect his chin at all. He lost cause of his chin!


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

oh **** him. doesn't he have a rascal scooter he needs to go park his fat ass in or something?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If you are talking about Sylvia then more than likely. What suprises me is how much he just let himself go after his fight with Fedor. It's really surprising considering he's already a big guy!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> If you are talking about Sylvia then more than likely. What suprises me is how much he just let himself go after his fight with Fedor. It's really surprising considering he's already a big guy!


Tim is 6'8"-6'10" depending on the day. 300 lbs is really not that surprising for his size.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but there was a point towards the end of his UFC career where he was naturally around heavyweight. It may not be surprising that he could weigh around 300 pounds but he's not 300 pounds of muscle he's 300 pounds of fat. The fact is that he just doesn't care about being in shape anymore!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but there was a point towards the end of his UFC career where he was naturally around heavyweight. It may not be surprising that he could weigh around 300 pounds but he's not 300 pounds of muscle he's 300 pounds of fat. The fact is that he just doesn't care about being in shape anymore!


I always thought he looked skinny and fat at the same time when he was making 265... even on roids.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you referring to from time to time? I guess someone would look different from time to time. But he should've looked in shape!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Are you referring to from time to time? I guess someone would look different from time to time. But he should've looked in shape!


no, i mean he managed to look both skinny and fat AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can definately see that. He might've cut weight but he managed to have some flab around his midsection. Not to mention it looked horrible!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think his body form has problems maintaining muscle mass. some people are like that


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe that is why he took steriods. He got frustrated with not being able to maintain muscles so he took steriods. Then it backfired!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe that is why he took steriods. He got frustrated with not being able to maintain muscles so he took steriods. Then it backfired!


that's what he said.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, well the answer to that isn't to put on fat. That is the last thing he could've done. He pretty much sabotaged any chances he had!


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

quatchi said:


> stopped early in the sense that he most definitely wasn't out and he could've absorbed a lot more punishment.
> 
> stopped just right in the sense that he has a hard enough time pulling himself off the canvas when somebody isn't punching him in the head repeatedly.
> 
> this loss could've been the wake-up call big tim needed to get his UFC belt back, but it looks like he will use the "stopped early" excuse to avoid taking the long look in the mirror he desperately needs.


ah common.


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

"Earn Yr rep"?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if nothing else they can throw Sylvia to Fedor again. At least he can get some kind've rebound. And this would be a win!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think at this point him and Arlovski should fight again. :dunno:


----------



## Wandys New Nose (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Tim needs to do a very simple thing. Get in the god damn swimming pool every day and swim for an hour in the morning and an hour in the afternoon non stop lengths.

In a matter of 2 months he will drop weight, build muscle with tone, not injure himself as its low impact and increase cardio.

For a guy like that Swimming is the ultimate all rounder in ym humble opinion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that sounds like a good plan. Unfortunately Sylvia probably won't go that route. Knowing him he's going to be comfortable at superheavyweight!


----------

